# another QCTP question



## scruffyone (Oct 7, 2014)

Hi All I h have a Chinese AXA tool post on an old 9x36 Taiwanese lathe after about 5 years it is badly worn
can someone list me options by quality and price but keep in mind that an Aloris is out of the question (NZ $575.00)  
Thanks
Jeff


----------



## kd4gij (Oct 7, 2014)

Phase II is about the best of the imports. http://www.use-enco.com/1/1/33920-251-100-phase-ii-quick-change-tool-post-sets.html


----------



## JPigg55 (Oct 7, 2014)

Can't speak to the quality, but CDCO having a sale on them right now. http://cdcotools.com/index.php


----------



## chuckorlando (Oct 7, 2014)

I have a bostar like that. Works fine. Everything else will be a problem before that


----------



## scruffyone (Oct 8, 2014)

Thanks for the replies   the one I have now came from CDCO also got a 5C chuck from him that was crap, have sent an email to Enco but I think they will not ship outside of the US but there price seems reasonable, need to sort this soon
Thanks


----------



## Rbeckett (Oct 8, 2014)

I am also a big fan of the Phase II QCTP's they are less expensive and hold up really well over the years.

Bob


----------



## scruffyone (Oct 8, 2014)

Thanks    outside of ENCO what other dealers are selling PhaseII   there is not a lot showing on Ebay at the moment
Jeff


----------



## darkzero (Oct 8, 2014)

Travers.com. Not sure if they do not ship internationally but the do have a location in France.


----------



## Cadillac STS (Oct 13, 2014)

JPigg55 said:


> Can't speak to the quality, but CDCO having a sale on them right now. http://cdcotools.com/index.php
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 85132




That is the one I have.  Works great, no problem and price is right.  Buy the AXA wedge one and your old AXA holders will work with it and then you have extra holders for more tools.


----------



## LEEQ (Oct 13, 2014)

The bostar is good after an inspection/cleaning. I would recommend a tiny dab of blue locktight on the piece under the nut that tightens the tool post (not holder) down. It likes to spin with the holder clamping ring when I tighten it, or loosen the nut and turn the post. My Tormach oxa set does the same. I would pay the $40 more dollars enco is asking for the phase II if I had it to do again, but I honestly don't know that it's any better. Good luck on the shipping thing, I hope you get to take advantage of the enco sale price. Edit, I would get the wedge type, and make sure it's not one of the aluminum jobbies. I don't think you should be able to sell an Al toolpost, my 2 cents.


----------



## Boomer (Oct 13, 2014)

I bought a used Phase II off ebay and added a couple of Shars 101 & 102 bit holders. This combo is working really good for me on my old Atlas/Craftsman 12x36. I couldn't beat the ebay price.


----------



## 12bolts (Oct 14, 2014)

scruffyone said:


> ...... have sent an email to Enco but I think they will not ship outside of the US ......


You can try posting a request for a USA member to forward one to you. It relies on trust, but basically you pay for it and get it shipped to the US member and then pay them the extra to get it shipped here plus offer a bit for their trouble.
Some, including me, have done this in the past  and it worked out just fine, and I would have no hesitation in doing it again.

Cheers Phil


----------



## scruffyone (Oct 15, 2014)

Thanks Phil   might be worth a shot
Jeff


----------



## Jeff in Pa (Oct 26, 2014)

What ever brand you decide on, I HIGHLY suggest a wedge style over a piston style.  The wedge holds the tools more securely.


----------

